# Dhj-12 custom painted



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Got one painted.see what it catches.well i gotta put eyes on and epoxy yet.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Eyes added.also did a perch wiggle wart.


----------

